# Ota 5.8.894 Located On "m" Server



## rduckwor

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1360039

Maybe the "official" soak test OTA??

RMD


----------



## PhilD

rduckwor said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1360039
> 
> Maybe the "official" soak test OTA??
> 
> RMD


dude, you're really making the rounds today, every where i go you've already been


----------



## rduckwor

Trying to get the word out so we can get some info.

Got to leave now, so you carry the ball a while.









RMD


----------



## neckbonest

It will break root. It's been patched


----------



## PhilD

neckbonest said:


> It will break root. It's been patched


that's not what the OP in XDA says...


----------



## znel_52

neckbonest said:


> It will break root. It's been patched


A guy over on xda said he did forever root and installed it and he still had root access. Don't know if he is real credible or not.


----------



## znel_52

PhilD said:


> that's not what the OP in XDA says...


beat me to it lol


----------



## dadsterflip

P3droid tweeted do not accept the new updates coming out .. it patches root.

Ill wait.


----------



## gearsofwar

znel_52 said:


> A guy over on xda said he did forever root and installed it and he still had root access. Don't know if he is real credible or not.


I rather not take the risk. Ill wait till our devs uodate their rom with it


----------



## ddemlong

Ill look for it and see. Im always up for an update. Just make sure U guys are 4 ever rooted tho.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

He (99% sure) is not creditable. I strongly advice against taking any new or unknown updates considering motorola has fixed and patched our root path. Until further notice, i'd just enjoy whatever system your running until we can develop another root procedure.


----------



## rockstar323

To get it to download and install you have to be 100% stock (.886 radio, bootloader, kernel and system). If you made the move to .893 you are off the update path until a fix is found.


----------



## AnezthetiC

So what do you have to do because im 100% stock....havent done a thing since i got it from the store!!!!! Is this tge update that weve all been waiting for or should i continue being patient?


----------



## PhilD

AnezthetiC said:


> So what do you have to do because im 100% stock....havent done a thing since i got it from the store!!!!! Is this tge update that weve all been waiting for or should i continue being patient?


while you should be able to install it since you are truly 100% stock, the prudent thing to do is to wait until more is known about the update


----------



## AnezthetiC

Advice wisely taken!


----------



## belatukadro

I can confirm that the 5.8.894 update is indeed on the server. I have a copy if any devs want to poke around and see if there's anything interesting in there.
Just shoot me a pm and I'll find somewhere to upload it :-D


----------



## EmericanX

dadsterflip said:


> P3droid tweeted do not accept the new updates coming out .. it patches root.
> 
> Ill wait.


agreed... P3 definitely said Root has been patched. I would hold off for now.


----------



## rduckwor

I would like to see some dev info flow on this as well.

Knowing Moto and the typical update cluster that they are, I would not put some trickery past them.

RMD


----------



## moosc

Nov 3 post http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/8803-.894

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilD

moosc said:


> Nov 3 post http://rootzwiki.com...topic/8803-.894
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


the OP is talking about 5.*8*.894, not 5.7.894 from a few weeks back. there are multiple reports on XDA that it will install on 100% stock (including radio and kernel) without breaking forever-root.


----------



## itzjonjon69

can someone point in the right direction? i put it back to .886 and went to cheesecake and it says the phone is up to date? Exactly where do you find it?


----------



## moosc

I heard this also gives us a new lte radio and kernal. The actual file is over in xda. But I believe u need to b on original radio and kernal to get it to work.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog

Bummer. Had no idea I couldn't revert from the 7.893 kernel/radio with a sbf/fxz on this device.. oh how I miss my droid x at times.. but Purify 2.5 is great - Feels like a new(er) phone  patience is so hard to muster with these data drops im getting. MAKE HASTE TH3ORY! I see a few free cases of beer in your near future. Pay your devs, I certainly will be.


----------



## neckbonest

I am so glad I did not update to 5.7.893. I am still going to wait a little longer to be sure this is the real thing. As far as the data issues, I have never experienced this. I am on my third bionic still running 5.5.886 radio and kernel but am running 5.7.893 base rom. I wonder if it has to do with the area I am in. My friend has a bionic and he does not have data issues ether.


----------



## PhilD

neckbonest said:


> I am so glad I did not update to 5.7.893. I am still going to wait a little longer to be sure this is the real thing. As far as the data issues, I have never experienced this. I am on my third bionic still running 5.5.886 radio and kernel but am running 5.7.893 base rom. I wonder if it has to do with the area I am in. My friend has a bionic and he does not have data issues ether.


i think the area you're in has a lot to do with it, i can see a difference just between work and home which are about 20 miles apart. i had no choice but to install 5.7.893 since the phone simply did not work and neither moto nor verizon would do anything except ship replacements with the same problem.


----------



## mlapaglia

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9nc2z8se54pcept is the file being pushed from cheesecake. I tried manually installing but got a "assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:<random_letters_and_nu mbers>") E: Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (status 7) Installation aborted."

meaning my kernel doesn't match the update.zip correct (because I've used the other leaks that updated my kernel and baseband, right?)?


----------



## MistaWolfe

PhilD said:


> i think the area you're in has a lot to do with it, i can see a difference just between work and home which are about 20 miles apart. i had no choice but to install 5.7.893 since the phone simply did not work and neither moto nor verizon would do anything except ship replacements with the same problem.


+10000000

About to revert and take this new one.


----------



## ddemlong

If only these updates were easier to apply


----------



## mlapaglia

MistaWolfe you know how to downgrade your kernel since you ran 5.7.893 first?


----------



## Bobster22388

mlapaglia said:


> MistaWolfe you know how to downgrade your kernel since you ran 5.7.893 first?


You can't downgrade the radio/kernel. He's not going to be able to do it either.


----------



## mlapaglia

I already downgraded my radio, apparently you can do that.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19680673&postcount=40


----------



## Bobster22388

mlapaglia said:


> I already downgraded my radio, apparently you can do that.
> http://forum.xda-dev...73&postcount=40


We're you able to downgrade and take the update by any chance?


----------



## mlapaglia

No it's still failing because the kernel isn't downgraded yet. Looking to see if that's possible now.


----------



## Bobster22388

That's right, forgot the kernel had to be on the same version also. Hope they find a fix for that one soon.


----------



## rduckwor

Anyone know what this OTA does? I know the OP said he kept forever root, but any news of improved function/battery/camera/etc?
RMD


----------



## ddemlong

Maybe DH will have something for everyone here in a bit or when its released on getting back to stock.


----------



## mlapaglia

I'm sorry, what/who is DH?


----------



## Bobster22388

mlapaglia said:


> I'm sorry, what/who is DH?


User DHacker29 on the forums. One of the main Dev's


----------



## moosc

If we had a full sbf of 886 it would b easy.


ddemlong said:


> If only these updates were easier to apply


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## blocatan

Timmy10shoes said:


> He (99% sure) is not creditable. I strongly advice against taking any new or unknown updates considering motorola has fixed and patched our root path. Until further notice, i'd just enjoy whatever system your running until we can develop another root procedure.


um .... fudge you too.


----------



## Bobster22388

blocatan said:


> um .... fudge you too.


I thought there might have actually been an update to this thread...Only to find this instead


----------



## blocatan

I didn't mean to make the thread useless, but come on ... don't tag me as "not creditable" when you have no clue. I don't post much, but that doesn't make me "not creditable".

Also, the update is working swell, not data loss since applying. Still rocking the root.


----------



## rduckwor

Though I have very short experience with this OTA leak, I can confirm as well that it seems to be working fine so far.

I was not rooted, but applied the OTA yesterday.

Here is the link that I used to d/l the file:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/184037-ota-5-8-894-spotted-wild-14.html

RMD


----------



## greeneink

When I upgraded to 5.7.793, did it automatically change my radio and kernel? The numbers appeared to be the same after root and update. I did 4evr root but I haven't added a rom or radio file kernel intentionally.
But I am very new to this whole process


----------



## Bobster22388

greeneink said:


> When I upgraded to 5.7.793, did it automatically change my radio and kernel? The numbers appeared to be the same after root and update. I did 4evr root but I haven't added a rom or radio file kernel intentionally.
> But I am very new to this whole process


Unless you specifically flashed the update files for 5.7.893 from 5.5.886 then no you are still on stock radio and kernel.


----------



## greeneink

I followed this thread, to be honest, I don't know what I flashed. I've always had a problem keeping my hand out of the cookie jar.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/


----------



## Smootee

Alright so, I know we have to be stock when it comes to the OTA update, but I can't remember if I went to 7.893 or not(seriously, I don't. I was so pissed off that my data was gone that I was just trying everything and everything to get SOMETHING to work.). Right now I'm running Liberty3 2.0 on 5.586 and the kernel is 2.6.35.-g790a33c. Since there are mixed reviews as to whether people are keeping their root, I decided to say screw it and update anyway because I would like to use my phone and not throw it when the data goes out again, if I'm paying for unlimited data, I would like to use it on 4g. So, am I screwed? Can I use the ota?


----------



## jared1337

I never applied the 7.893 update. After looking at this screen shot, should I be able to install through CWM or Bionic BootStrap by just downloading and putting file on SD card? Someone needs to come out with an install for this so we can just update via our update.zip and recovery console. or CWM,


----------



## Smootee

This might seem dumb, but how are we installing the update? Like any other flash through clockwork recovery with the usual data/cache/dalvik wipe, or in stock recovery through apply update only? Or is it through RSD? I 43ver rooted a few weeks ago, but said I don't give a shit if it wipes my root, I just want to use my damn phone. The devs will work out the problems later.


----------



## jrgonz454

i install a few days ago and i was able to keep the root. seems the camera works better and the phones seems snappier. Battery looks to be lasting a bit longer.


----------



## rduckwor

I installed on a virgin Bionic thru the stock recovery channel. Know that won't help most of you though.

The kernal version seems to be the sticking point. Until devs can fool the OTA or figure out how to revert to a stock kernel image, not 8.894 OTA.

RMD


----------



## madisonjar

jared1337 said:


> I never applied the 7.893 update. After looking at this screen shot, should I be able to install through CWM or Bionic BootStrap by just downloading and putting file on SD card? Someone needs to come out with an install for this so we can just update via our update.zip and recovery console. or CWM,


can anyone tell if this person should be able to load update? I ask because mine looks exactly like that but my build number is different.....my build number is 5.5.1_84_DBN-55....would this put me off the update path? thanks everyone for your [email protected]


----------



## Smootee

Smootee said:


> This might seem dumb, but how are we installing the update? Like any other flash through clockwork recovery with the usual data/cache/dalvik wipe, or in stock recovery through apply update only? Or is it through RSD? I 43ver rooted a few weeks ago, but said I don't give a shit if it wipes my root, I just want to use my damn phone. The devs will work out the problems later.


This is the third time I have asked something and no one seems to see it, how hard is it to respond?

edit: There. That should do it.


----------



## njdroid

hello all,right now i am still on my DroidX( had the BIONIC activated but went back to DX) as i am in process of setting up my Bionic the way i want before i rock it...so I have done the Released/forever root,but nothing else as of yet ,CURRENTLY STILL 886,, I have installed the Bionic Bootstrap,but not the clockwork mod yet, wasnt sure if there was a special one for the bionic( or if i can use the back up APK i have for the one on my Droid X){i did try to make a nandroid back up of current rom and said i needed to CWM,so stopped to wait}also downloaded SHIFTER base and a PAK,but holding off on a ROM til i figure out this upgrade situation..

what upgrade route should i go, is this 5.8.894 an OTA ( to do after i activate the phone again) as well and will it kill the For3v3r root, or do i have to use cheesecake?
i read about the kernel and baseband needing to be untouched as mine is! but still trying to learn more about that
thanks for any input and help


----------



## njdroid

Smootee said:


> This is the third time I have asked something and no one seems to see it, how hard is it to respond?
> 
> edit: There. That should do it.


have patience Smootee,,trust me the peeps on here are VERY helpful and go out of their way ( one of the 2 best forums)
the folks here will spoon feed ya like no other place,, but the ones in the know are being bombarded and they help everyone


----------



## tdubs99

Smootee said:


> This is the third time I have asked something and no one seems to see it, how hard is it to respond?
> 
> edit: There. That should do it.


My understanding is it would be applied as an update through stock recovery, only if you are on stock kernel/radio/system


----------



## belatukadro

Smootee said:


> This might seem dumb, but how are we installing the update? Like any other flash through clockwork recovery with the usual data/cache/dalvik wipe, or in stock recovery through apply update only? Or is it through RSD? I 43ver rooted a few weeks ago, but said I don't give a shit if it wipes my root, I just want to use my damn phone. The devs will work out the problems later.


This update can only be applied by people who are on bone-stock 5.5.886 systems. This means that if you flashed any of the previous updates that were leaked, you are stuck because the kernels don't match. Please note that there is a good chance that this will take you off the upgrade path, which combined with the locked BL means you won't be able to get the latest kernel version. Not such a huge deal now, but I guarantee the ICS update that's coming will need an updated kernel. I'm a fan of full disclosure 

To update:
1. Use the dHacker's R3L3AS3Droot (found here) option 3 to ensure you are back to stock .886 system and won't have any issues.
2. Boot phone, let kernel settle for 2-3min, and either setup phone or bypass setup
2. Download the Cheesecake app http://db.tt/fkgl491p
3. Install the Cheesecake App and follow the instructions in the XDA thread here to change your server to staging>sdc100.blurdev
4a. Check for an update from cheesecake app
4b. If you find an update, move forward. If you don't find an update, check the rest of the staging servers using the app.
5. Make sure the update you found is 5.5.886 -> 5.8.894
6. Apply the update, let the phone do it's thing.
7. Enjoy.


----------



## rduckwor

Or, go to this url:

www.mediafire.com/download.php?9nc2z8se54pcept

Download the file and place it in your root directory ON YOUR SD CARD.

Boot into stock recovery, search for an update, select the file you just downloaded and let it run.

RMD


----------



## Smootee

Not being able to use root aside, if I flash this update and I can't use it, is my phone going to be BRICKED (aka fudgeed) if the kernels aren't matched, or is it just a case of sorry better luck next time and go on about my business?


----------



## belatukadro

Smootee said:


> Not being able to use root aside, if I flash this update and I can't use it, is my phone going to be BRICKED (aka fudgeed) if the kernels aren't matched, or is it just a case of sorry better luck next time and go on about my business?


The update checks the version before writing anything, so it should simply stop if it finds something it doesn't like. The update will only start to patch the files if it sees the system, kernel, etc. that it is looking for, so that it doesn't brick you .


----------



## madisonjar

and what is stock kernel and radio? I ask because I want to make sure the phone I have (bought off of swappa) is stock so when future updates (read ics) come out I will be good to go, thanks!


----------



## Smootee

Okay, got E:error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip. Is it because the kernel/radio isn't matching and can't use, or is it another factor?


----------



## Gatorman3385

Smootee said:


> Okay, got E:error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip. Is it because the kernel/radio isn't matching and can't use, or is it another factor?


Are you stock, and fully bloated?


----------



## Smootee

Gatorman3385 said:


> Are you stock, and fully bloated?


At the time I wasn't, was on liberty and forever rooted but never applied any of the updates. Was thinking about doing a restore again and giving it a shot, would that even be worth a try?


----------



## hdtechk

Smootee said:


> At the time I wasn't, was on liberty and forever rooted but never applied any of the updates. Was thinking about doing a restore again and giving it a shot, would that even be worth a try?


You need to be stock no rom changes and no apps frozen


----------



## G8orDroid

Smootee said:


> Okay, got E:error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip. Is it because the kernel/radio isn't matching and can't use, or is it another factor?


You can try the steps here >> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/page__view__findpost__p__241026
If /preinstall doesn't have everything its looking for, it will fail. If you've used Safestrap, I can assure you, everything is not there. Some ROM scripts mess with /preinstall as well.


----------



## rqballjh

G8orDroid said:


> You can try the steps here >> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__241026
> If /preinstall doesn't have everything its looking for, it will fail. If you've used Safestrap, I can assure you, everything is not there. Some ROM scripts mess with /preinstall as well.


Mind putting that in laymen's terms? I installed 5.5.893 and now on Eclipse with 5.7.893, but still have 5.893 kernel and radio, I presume. Will that get us back to stock kernel and radio so we can take ota 894 and/or ICS?


----------



## G8orDroid

rqballjh said:


> Mind putting that in laymen's terms? I installed 5.5.893 and now on Eclipse with 5.7.893, but still have 5.893 kernel and radio, I presume. Will that get us back to stock kernel and radio so we can take ota 894 and/or ICS?


No, if you have flashed any of the other leaks you cannot flash .894. Those instructions "might" help someone who has not flashed any of the other leaks to get there /system, /preinstall and /osh folders back to stock and possibly be able to flash the .894 leak. The update script that applies the patches looks for certain files and folder structures to determine if the device is stock and ready to upgrade.


----------



## rqballjh

G8orDroid said:


> No, if you have flashed any of the other leaks you cannot flash .894. Those instructions "might" help someone who has not flashed any of the other leaks to get there /system, /preinstall and /osh folders back to stock and possibly be able to flash the .894 leak. The update script that applies the patches looks for certain files and folder structures to determine if the device is stock and ready to upgrade.


Thanks, figured that. Wish it was as easy as the DX days. So when the ICS ota, etc., updates come out we're basically screwed?


----------



## Smootee

Okay.....So I think i screwed up.....

So I finally got around to wanting to flash the latest 8.894 update. So I went back into R3L3AS3D root to restore my phone, the see if I could flash it. I was previously on Liberty 3 2.0. Since I have 4ever rooted the phone numerous times to try to figure out a way to deal with my data issues, I didn't even think really. Sooooo, I chose option #4 which coincendently is Restore bionic only/no root, then it wiped it back to .886 and so on. Went into stock recovery, and proceeded to flash.

At first, I figured it would fail like it did a few days ago whilst on liberty.....but it didn't. I watched as it proceeded to update my phone, sys files, lte etc. So am I screwed as far as rooting goes? I think I am aren't I







Right now as it sits, the phone itself is running steady on 8.894)

*edit*- And I don't suppose that I could use R3L3AS3D root to bring it back down again to 886. Has anyone even ventured to try that yet? I absolutely hate having my phone not rooted. My droid phones haven't stayed stock for more then a week since they first came out.


----------



## G8orDroid

Smootee said:


> Okay.....So I think i screwed up.....
> 
> So I finally got around to wanting to flash the latest 8.894 update. So I went back into R3L3AS3D root to restore my phone, the see if I could flash it. I was previously on Liberty 3 2.0. Since I have 4ever rooted the phone numerous times to try to figure out a way to deal with my data issues, I didn't even think really. Sooooo, I chose option #4 which coincendently is Restore bionic only/no root, then it wiped it back to .886 and so on. Went into stock recovery, and proceeded to flash.
> 
> At first, I figured it would fail like it did a few days ago whilst on liberty.....but it didn't. I watched as it proceeded to update my phone, sys files, lte etc. So am I screwed as far as rooting goes? I think I am aren't I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now as it sits, the phone itself is running steady on 8.894)
> 
> *edit*- And I don't suppose that I could use R3L3AS3D root to bring it back down again to 886. Has anyone even ventured to try that yet? I absolutely hate having my phone not rooted. My droid phones haven't stayed stock for more then a week since they first came out.


Not sure why you used option #4 instead of option #1,if you were going to try the update. You can definitely try R3L3AS3D. You should end up in one of two situations: (1) rooted .866 /system on .894 radio & kernel or (2) unrooted .866 /system on .894 radio & kernel. Either way you're going to lose your .894 /system.


----------



## Smootee

G8orDroid said:


> Not sure why you used option #4 instead of option #1


As I said before, I wasn't thinking. I hope to get a little more input on this situation. I don't care if I have an 886 system with an 894 radio because so far I haven't lost data once and prefer it that way. I just don't want to brick my phone and have no way of restoring it because of programing that was meant for something else.


----------



## moosc

If your truely on 894 and didn't have root then most likely your sol till some one can root 894. Even if u had 4root that is gone with new update.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

I noticed today my radio seemed whacked so I'm thinking of going back to 883 radio


Smootee said:


> As I said before, I wasn't thinking. I hope to get a little more input on this situation. I don't care if I have an 886 system with an 894 radio because so far I haven't lost data once and prefer it that way. I just don't want to brick my phone and have no way of restoring it because of programing that was meant for something else.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

Is 894 a "real" ota that's been pushed out? Is it still true if we're on 893 radio/kernel, there's no way to use the 894 OTA file, or get back on official upgrade path (ie - ICS when it comes)?


----------

